# Gopro Video Cams



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You seen these? I know old idea, but still cool. I like the helmet cam, waterproof, bombproof. Why is my head swirling with so many great things to do with one of these on lol

http://gopro.com/videos/


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks like an invitation to die (sooner rather than later).







:yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Still having fun with my Drift X170 helmet camera:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63053


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I"m seeing a lot of those advertised in teh sports car club mags. I bought a couple of mounts (a window suction mount, and a vise-style mount to clp to my headrest post), and tried some photography at the track. Only got one run ... and Adobe Premiere Elements is having sh*tfits trying to edit the 25 mins of footage.


----------

